# Curses iterface for iptables?

## d4mo

Is there one?  I don't have X nor do I want it, and I don't feel like doing all the rules by hand.

----------

## i92guboj

http://www.vuurmuur.org/trac/wiki/ScreenShots

It's available in the sunrise overlay.

----------

